# Electric eg2 lenses?



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the bronze chrome lense .. its pretty good (sort of a brownish tint on the inside) up until it starts getting darker out...Ive had trouble with them on total whiteout days, but I just picked up a cheap pair of Spy Targa's with low light lenses for the rare occasion...until a few days ago when I got a sick deal on some Splice's with amber lenses.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I also use the bronze chrome lens with my EG2's for sunny days and I have yellow and blue lenses for low and flat light.


----------



## StickieTime (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there a lense for the EG2 that is similar to the Smith's Red/Blue Sensor mirror?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, I would get the quasar blue lenses probably.. Or get the bronze chrome which will work for most conditions and pick up a cheap pair for low light.. They'll probably be less expensive than an extra lense


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

I currently have the spy targa 3 persimmon lenses. And they obstruct so much. But I like the lens. Good for all conditions it seems like


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Best do it all lens is probably the Bronze. Mine came with chrome bronze lenses but the chrome makes them too dark for overcast days. You can pick up a yellow or rose lens for $20. 

It's best to have multiple lenses. It only takes a few seconds to swap out.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i just picked up these for $45 brandy dandy new at the Oakley store for low light..









of course, thats after the purchase of a full priced pair of sunglasses or goggles..but whatever lol im an Oakley whore


----------

